# 2013 morel season



## [email protected]_com (Oct 21, 2012)

Hey
A big thank you to all who ordered our Morelbook Allrders are now in the mail or you have received them This may be the lastyear we offer our book due to rising costs or we may need to raise the price substantially to maintain the high quality we insist on
Thanks again
Jim Mck

www.morelbook.com


----------

